# The Musicals



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm dying to know your opinions on this genre!

Could the musical be described as an evolution of the opera or a devolution?
There are some cracking tunes in musicals and please - state your favourate show/song.

I went to see Tim Burtons film adaptation of Sweeney Todd and it was very powerfull - I'm also curious to know if this musical is based on the Barber of Seville.

I have also enjoyed The Phantom of the Opera and The Sound of Music.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

One of my favorite musicals which is almost operatic is "Candide" with music by Leonard Bernstein. I have seen two productions with one on Broadway and one in LA which happened to be the better performance with excellent singers. "South Pacific" is not as operatic but who can forget Ezio Pinza singing "Some Enchanted Evening" and he was an opera singer. Another great song from the Musical "Showboat" is "Old Man River" and I heard William Warfield sing that in Chicago many years ago. I don't generally consider Broadway shows as opera but some of them have music as great as most operas. To qoute Peter Schikele AKA PDQ Bach, "If it sounds good, it is good.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

I like musicals, am not sure if they are evolution or devolution of opera. I think they are more of an easy listening genre. Do I have a favourite? not sure, but some songs do stick in the mind. How many Liverpool fans really know that You'll never walk alone came from Carousel. West side story is also memorable.

I saw the phantom of the opera a while ago, it is great. But The sound of music does have that feel good factor.


Margaret


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't particularly like most musicals, mostly because the music is fairly bland. however, one of my favorite shows of all time is A Chorus Line, which I think is fantastic.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I don't particularly like most musicals, mostly because the music is fairly bland. however, one of my favorite shows of all time is A Chorus Line, which I think is fantastic.


I'd have to be reminded of a tune from that one! All I remember is the cheesy monologue by the little boy - there isn't enough vomit in the world to do that script justice!


----------

